# Other Pets > Birds >  Someone help me!!

## ShamelessAardvark

Someone help me, please! Mufasa caught a bird, and I don't know what to do. I cleaned the wound, and I'm keeping the cat away. Someone please tell me what to do, I can't let this little one die. I don't think the wing is broken, it moves fine. Feathers lost around the wound, I cleaned with water, peroxide, and Neosporin w/o the pain killer. I have the bird in my hand, wrapped in a cloth. Can't afford a vet fee, and I promised I wouldn't let it die. Please help me!

----------


## llovelace

What type of bird is it?

----------


## ShamelessAardvark

> What type of bird is it?


It's a little black capped chickadee.

----------


## Shadera

Cat saliva is deadly to birds.  (Pasteurella)  It needs a vet and antibiotics, and now.  

I'd call your local vet at your first convenience (if it makes it that long), and ask them if you can bring it in and drop it off, or if they can put you in touch with a local wildlife rehabber.  You may want to keep it and I certainly understand the drive to make the injured whole again, but unless you're licensed or working under the umbrella of a licensed rehabber you're breaking the law.

I rehabbed raptors for a couple years, and my heart goes out to you.  They can go downhill SO fast without the meds and supportive care.

----------


## ShamelessAardvark

> Cat saliva is deadly to birds.  (Pasteurella)  It needs a vet and antibiotics, and now.  
> 
> I'd call your local vet at your first convenience (if it makes it that long), and ask them if you can bring it in and drop it off, or if they can put you in touch with a local wildlife rehabber.  You may want to keep it and I certainly understand the drive to make the injured whole again, but unless you're licensed or working under the umbrella of a licensed rehabber you're breaking the law.
> 
> I rehabbed raptors for a couple years, and my heart goes out to you.  They can go downhill SO fast without the meds and supportive care.


I called the local bird rehab centre, and they can take it as soon as I can get it in. I really hope this little one makes it. Thanks for the advice. c:>

----------


## Jessica Loesch

omg I just saw you have a sphynx ..... I want one so badly

----------


## Shadera

You're very welcome!  I've got a big soft spot for anything with feathers.

I'll be sending some good vibes for this little darling.

----------


## ShamelessAardvark

Oh, same here. I guess it's because birds and reptiles are so closely related.

I gave the little one some water, he happily took it. He's got a bit of fight in him, which is great. I think the good vibes are helping.  :Wink:

----------


## ShamelessAardvark

*Update:* Well, my mom came home, and I explained what happened to her. Instead of her being reasonable and at least let me keep the bird over-night (with warmth and security, of course) until I could take it to Bird TLC the next day, she made me throw it out. Don't get me wrong, I understand and respect that wild animals are wild and rightly deserve to be in their wild homes, but if an animal is injured, and you can help, you should feel obligated to do everything you can.
Strangely enough, my mom doesn't understand that aspect of my character, even after 17 years of rescuing everything in need of being rescued.


Sorry for the rant, but my mom has a knack for things like this, and it's hard not to get angry. I really hope that bird makes it. But now, instead of being 100% sure of its survival due to the fact it would be going to a vet, my expectations of it living is around 40%. :/

Thanks everyone for the advice, maybe your good vibes will keep the little one safe even now.

----------


## mues155

Theres little you can do for the bird at this point. 

For future reference though maybe you shouldnt let your cat outdoors. Cats are hunters and they will kill. Unfortunetly it sometimes happens to be rare and state protected song birds and I honestly think its a terrible thing. Domestic cats have had a pretty big impact on small animal and bird populations that are native to the environment. 
I think a cat could find plently of fun and adventure indoors IMO.

----------

Jessica Loesch (08-25-2011)

----------


## ShamelessAardvark

> Theres little you can do for the bird at this point. 
> 
> For future reference though maybe you shouldnt let your cat outdoors. Cats are hunters and they will kill. Unfortunetly it sometimes happens to be rare and state protected song birds and I honestly think its a terrible thing. Domestic cats have had a pretty big impact on small animal and bird populations that are native to the environment. 
> I think a cat could find plently of fun and adventure indoors IMO.


Heh, you haven't met my cat. He's not allowed out anytime besides summer, because he doesn't have any fur to keep him alive (Alaskan winters, man.) He never noticed the birds until this year, he usually just likes to explore. If we keep him inside, he gets mad and poops on the floor. This is his first bird, and I'll talk to my mom tomorrow about raising the bird feeders.

----------


## mues155

> Heh, you haven't met my cat. He's not allowed out anytime besides summer, because he doesn't have any fur to keep him alive (Alaskan winters, man.) He never noticed the birds until this year, he usually just likes to explore. If we keep him inside, he gets mad and poops on the floor. This is his first bird, and I'll talk to my mom tomorrow about raising the bird feeders.


I know what you mean, cats are touchy sometimes. 
Maybe try a harness and leash in the yard? I know it looks rediculous but maybe that would be an option for you. It also would keep your cat safe by keeping him in your yard, and out of the streets. Im sure a hairless cat isnt exactly a giveaway cat, it must be a costly animal to buy.

----------

